# barking advice



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

All you pack leaders please weigh in: Jasper (14 months) has become quite a barker since Cash has arrived. He always alerted up to visitors but then stopped-- Lately it has become more anxious and constant. Barking at people who walk by the house on the street, squirrels, leaves, if some one comes to the door, or drops off a package it sounds really urgent. Sometimes I can't even figure out what provokes it. I believe in some way he is feeling protective of little Cash. I Have tried Quiet, and No. I have tried thanking him and then quiet. I am not really getting his attention. I have tried shaking coins in a tin and that stops him, but then he continues. 

Tom, you always have some clear advice- any tips? 

Thanks,


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for asking this question, I'm having the same problem with Cooper. Often in the same situations that you mentioned. Today I was visiting with a neighbor on the sidewalk who was walking a lab. I also had Cooper on a leash. The dogs had never met. The dogs appeared fine, then after a few minutes, out of the blue, Cooper just let out this insanely loud anxious barking fit. Scared us all half to death. He's also been really bad when I've gone to pick him up at the groomer.
Any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, I am glad this question has come up, something I did not think of. It would be great to get some advise before my # 2 comes home.

Missy, where are you located in MA if you dont mind me asking.

Leeann


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Leeann, I am in framingham. where are you?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I figured I'd chime in and say this is just peeking its tiny little head in Oreo. In our puppy class the instructor told me to distract and offer treats, but sometimes I am wondering if that will encourage the behaviour? Obviously, Oreo is not feeling secure and feels the need to assert himself. How can I help him without making him think I am rewarding his behaviour. I agree that puppies and dogs should have positive experiences and positive reinforcement, but when is it too much? Tom, and all you pack leaders out there PLEASE HELP?!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Missy

Wow, I am only about 30-40 min north from you in Lowell. Did you get your babies locally?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd do it just like Cesar would.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/dogwhisperer/


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If it happens in the house, you can use a spray bottle too. I spray them across the room with water and they hate it. 

Two increases the barking, because one can make a slight noise and make the other one bark also. I have no idea how to stop it outdoors, Goldie barks and growls at anything bigger than her. 

Ill check out Toms link.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry for the short replies. I really didn't have time to write a longer one then. Seriously though, I do recommend watching the Dog Whisperer on the National Geographic channel. He has dealt with barking dogs on several episodes but I don't remember which ones. If you don't get the Nat. Geo. channel the show is available on DVD and I think it's well worth it for anyone with a dog.

We don't do things exactly like Cesar does, but pretty close. Don't get hung up on his sound. We don't use it but do all the same sort of posturing. It's just plain and simple dog language. It's the language that dogs understand. They have to be taught in dog language before they can learn the human translation.

A verbal command by itself is worth little until the dog understands what it means. He won't learn it by just hearing it.

It would be such a long explanation on how to do it so I would appreciate anyone else coming on and telling which episode of DW takes care of barking. There was one with a dog who barked at the window.

It really can be easily fixed. You have to get up and do what's necessary though. Don't even try yelling at the dog until you get up and make them back away.

We don't scold the dogs when they bark at something but have taught them what "NO Bark" means. If someone comes up when they bark we say "thank you" to let them know we acknowledge their alert, as that's not a bad time for barking.

Cesar's training is so good because it's instinctual. There's no fixed answer for any problem. After watching don't just sit there. Get up and do what needs to be done. 

Most such training just takes place during the first couple of years. The older the Havanese gets the more they understand and the more they understand you. They really are a pleasure to have around, but especially after they are mature.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I had my other dogs, I used "no bark" and it worked. So now I use it on the Havs, and they're starting to get it. I've found that "enough" works, also. And sometimes you have to get up and give them that special little touch that Cesar uses, and that works as well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily barks at everything also, and we just recently hired a trainer to come to the house. It turns out that her problem is fear & lack of self confidence. What the trainer has us doing, and it is slowly working, is have someone ring the doorbell over & over again, and then eventually open the door. While that is happening, Lily will bark, and if she is quite for 3 full seconds, I treat her. Eventually, she could care less about the doorbell. At some point she will become used to the sound & not flip out each time it rings. She sucks the other two in with her, so 3 dogs barking at once is scary to a guest. I find that when Lily stops and is being treated, the others are quiet too. She suggested making the doorbell treat a "good" treat, like turkey dogs and only use that treat at the door - she feels it will make Lily more motivated to be quiet. It seems to be working - slowly - although it is a pain to do this 3 x a day, but if it works, I am willing!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Laurie, you just gave me another sound for puppies to get used to. The doorbell. I guess I should ring it every once in awhile. We don't get too many guest.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, we dont either & I think that is why we ended up with a problem. For 3 years we just let her bark at the door & people, thinking it was "cute" haha, NOT so cute anymore!! Especially when she gets the other two going. I would some of these methods, Logan is only 4+months & he does not bark at the bell at all, I think it is a LOT easier to train them when they are puppies.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi  
Barking is big issue with me as well . Cosmo was a barker from the day I got him he if he has a problem or concern he barks .. sometimes to alert me sometimes to show displeasure sometimes it is frustration .. 
He barks at the doorbell - Ok we can manage that one .. I say thank you and he greets the people and then it stops. We worked on it and it got better .. 
He barks because he is hungry and his food is not coming fast enough . I slow down like Tom says but it makes it worse . 
He barks at Ahnold when he wants a chew or a toy - now they do not have duplicate toys but they both have the same chews - this is a competition and dominance issue I guess but because of the neuter surgery and crating - it is not resolving as quickly as it may have otherwise .
Cosmo used to bark on walks but now he is much better - he would bark at the yardworkers and other dogs . The problem now is Ahnold - he barks at other dogs and bigger the better . I guess I need to walk him alone for a few times and see what happens . We went to the vet yesterday for a checkup and he picked the biggest dogs to bark at and they were just pussycats ..
Then they bark for each other - if one is seperated from the other - for a time out because of the surgery . Ahnold barks for Cosmo and Cosmo barks back .. They talk to one another like where are you .. come over here and see me . Now we just crate them both at the same time and place and thats it .. They seem fine .
OK Tom what would Cesar do or say . I know his dogs all get along and they are Pitbulls mainly . I am missing something .. 
Each dog has their own personality . I am thinking of getting a behaviourist as well . .
I do not stand idely by I want you to know I have not tried the spray bottle but I have tried the can and dropping books with Cosmo and it worked as a distraction and on to other things but it is harder with two . They think I am a monster . I had tried the growling voince - no bark- look at me .. Sometimes it works and sometimes not .
I know school and doing commands is important - Cosmo is better when he has to do his commands and school but we have to teach them to Ahnold and besides sitting is hard for their little bums right now ..

I guess I willl look for the Cesar DVD's as well ..

I never had this problem with Asta - he only barked to guard the property and to alert me of the doorbell . I would say thank you Good Boy and he would stop.. 
Just like kids everyone is different !
Thanks for bringing it up ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*HELP !!!! So much barking!!*

 I'm at wits' end and I need some help!! Like Cosmosmom who wrote, above, that there is just too much barking at everything - Ricky's our problem. He barks LOUDLY and SHARPLY and relentlessly!!! 

I started training him 5 or 6 days ago, according to advice from Karen Pryor. Say "quiet", get him quiet and click and treat. Start with 1, 2, 3 seconds of quiet... reward his silence and ask for quiet longer. I'd put my hand in front of his face, like a 'stop sign' and say "Quiet". Then "good boy, sssh.... good boy, quiet", then treat.

It was working, for the most part, not a ton, but I was constantly vigilant, doing all that stuff if he barked more than 2, 3 times. SOME barking is perfectly fine! Ricky loves to go out and it was nice this past week (exc. today with a snowstorm!) so he'd be out on the deck or in the yard a lot! He'd bark too much, I'd run out, stick my hand in his face, etc.... After only a few times of that, as soon as he'd hear the patio door opening (me going out to him), he and Sammy would come running knowing they'd be getting a treat!  The word "quiet" has become, "go to mommy cuz she's going to click and treat us" - they are such smart brats! 

Anyway, I've been very tired and stressed. This constant "watching and listening and working on keeping him quiet" is a lot of work. I don't mind if it means he'll no longer be such a barker.........

HOWEVER, and here is the problem..... today, there is a snow storm and you know how they LOVE to play in the snow. In the past hour alone, Ricky has been barking shrilly to go out but as soon as he's out there, he barks like an idiot. When I keep him inside, he barks and barks and barks ...... I'm losing my mind here!!!!! Nothing I say makes him stop unless I stuff his face with treats.. he can't bark and eat at the same time.... obviously NOT a good method! LOL

I have screamed "quiet" in his face from absolute frustration and insanity and I'm trying to ignore him ringing the dang bells to be let out - wasn't I the one who trained him to ring those bells to be LET OUT??!! ARGH! When I do let him out, I say "quiet, Ricky", let him out and off he goes annoying the crap out of me and no doubt out of every single neighbor withing a km. or two of here!!!! 

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The instructor at puppy class said a spray bottle with vinegar (diluted with water) works. When they bark, just spray it in their face. It doesn't hurt them, they just don't like the smell or taste. She said Binnaca (mouth spray) works also.


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Missy said:


> Hi Leeann, I am in framingham. where are you?


Hey, Missy! I grew up in Framingham!

Sky


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Michele, I'd be afraid it would harm him in some way.. maybe get in the eyes. I dunno..... I'm also trying to avoid using 'punishment' based correcting although I'm not sure what else I need to do. We are trying to keep him busy and distracted and it works for a while.... but frankly, I'm TIRED !

I am seriously wondering what that sonar thingy would do.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

A spray bottle with only water will work. In wont take long AT ALL and all you will have to do is pick up the water bottle and they will stop. Make sure you say whatever command you use when you spray them. I sit on the couch and spray them from accross the room. It worked!!!! 

Stogie has that loud shrill bark also. When they get on a roll, it drives me bonkers, but they have been so good lately.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Marj; Paige said what I was going to say. When he is being a total brat, put him in "time out" in his crate. Give yourself a break, just like kids the more frustrated you get the worse the behavior. I'm not a clicker type trainer, but I have used a "water pistol", with just water. It travels further and is more accurate. The only problem that I had with this method is the Lab I had, loved to be sprayed. LOL But it did get his attention off barking.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Marj, I know exactly what you mean. Both of mine have that "It's an emergency!" shrill bark. I've starting using the water bottle with only water in it and it really works. The problem? I'm with you, I'm tired, and they never bark in the room that I'm in. Once they see the water bottle, they're quiet, but they can't see it from the other rooms.

And with the bell....I just know I can't be the only one with a dog trained to ring the bell to go outside, JUST to go outside.

I love my furbabies to pieces, but some days! Grrrrr! To the moon Alice!

Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gosh, who knew this was such a wide spread problem? We didn't even hear Jasper Bark until he was 7 or 8 month old. when he first barked we thought something must really be worng. but then it never stopped. We're waiting to pick a trainer. Bark Busters is a bit too much money--- but we are down between two. But in the mean time I think I will try the spray bottle. 

Marj, Take a deep breath. a lot of this may be due to getting used to each other. 

Please continue to share what works.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

The time out idea seems like a good idea, but what I'd be afraid of is that you're not supposed to use their crate as a punishment because they don't want to go to it voluntarily then... 

???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good point, CM! The other thing about putting Ricky in his crate to make a point and give me a break is that he'll bark like a maniac while in there! He'll finally settle down, I know...... I suppose I could put him in the crate and go somewhere else in the house and pretend I'm not home. There's still the possibility he won't like his crate anymore. I guess it depends on how you do it. It could work.

Hubby wants us to get that 'sonar' collar that we control so that every time he barks too much somewhere in the house or outdoors, we press this thing that emits the sound to correct his barking. The benefit of this thing is that some are made to work 60' + away so it might mean we can get the neighbor's dog to shut up too!!!  

I was so stressed last night, I had two glasses of wine with my dinner and when hubby finally got home from work, I said 'that's it, I'm done!' Kind of like shoving our colicky baby into his arms when he'd get home. LOL Of course, by then Lina decided to play with the pups and Ricky was quiet the whole evening!!!  

Thank you all for your support!! ((hugs))
I was truly going nuts and felt so alone in dealing with this.


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Missy said:


> Gosh, who knew this was such a wide spread problem?


So how widespread a problem is this?
Anyone here have mature, non-barky Havanese?

Sky


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sky, the good thing from my perspective- is that Jasper anyways. "Barks" and doesn't "Yip" like a lot of small dogs. I do believe we will be able to train him. and his bouts are not usually long lasting. Just something that we have to work on.

I believe reece has three well behaved dogs. and Laurie seems to have gotten her pack well trained. 

I at least am voicing this concern becasue it took us by surprise--- he really didn;t seem to have a voice at all until he was 8 months and Cash too is pretty quiet now. 

I wouldn't be disuaded from this breed because of barking--- from my experience it isn't nuscience barking --- but more watch dog.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, Is he just barking at anything, or at you. I know when Kodi wants something, he will bark "at" us. If he knows where his ball is, but can't get to it, he will bark his head off until we get it for him. Maybe he just wants to play with you and it's his way of getting attention.

I also read somewhere to hold them by the scruff of the neck and shake them gently, but firmly. This is how a mommy dog would correct a bad behavior. 

I use a phrase that scares them. I say "I'm going to get the book". I have never hit any of my dogs, but for some reason, they respond when I say this. I have never even picked up a book, or paper and shown it to them. It is most likely the tone of my voice, they are responding to.

PS - Shelby will bark at other dogs outside, squirrels, the usual. However, she is a whiner. She whines about everything and stares up at you with those eyes. But it gets annoying, puppy dog eyes aside.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

sky said:


> So how widespread a problem is this?
> Anyone here have mature, non-barky Havanese?
> 
> Sky


Sam is 15 months old and he usually only barks when there is something to bark about. He will sometimes bark for attention so I ignore him until he is quiet then I play with him. ( I turn my back to him and he will try to get in front of me so I end up turning in circles. It is rather funny. ) But it works, he hates to be ignored.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, I am sorry you are frustrated!! How long has this been going on? It is just possible that the snow storm "interrupted" your training. My guys will bark - and dont get me wrong - they still bark - but only at the doorbell, or strange noises. And I want them to bark at those things - but I want them to stop. Getting lily to sit next to me seems to really get her out of that Panic mode. Our trainer told us to try to catch them before they get so far gone that they dont even hear you!! I guess that is what you are experiencing. She said that once they get to that point there is really nothing you can do. Wine helps a lot, but sadly the barking makes the headache worse the next day Is he doing this all day long still? Or was it just the snow day & now he is on a roll? Lily barks AT us when she wants somthing - and she is so smart cause we always say - I DONT see anything, what are you barking at!! - and sure enough there is always a toy or piece of food , or a bone hidden somewhere!.
Let me know what he is doing Now that the storm is over, maybe I can give some advise - (not that I am any expert - believe you me!) 
Laurie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Marj,
I have some of the same problems with the barking; some days seem better than others, and he doesn't bark as much. I think when he is well exercised he barks less, maybe your dogs need to be exercised more? I am walking my dog 2 and 3 times a day now, I think it is helping with the barking. With the snow strom you probably can't walk them, but maybe try to exercise them with a game in the house.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote: "Anyone here have mature, non-barky Havanese?"

Ours only bark it someone comes up in the driveway or out of excitement for a little bit when someone first comes in. They don't go crazy about it. If people will do as we ask when they first come in and ignore the dogs the barking stops almost immediately. With 10 or 12 though if one starts getting attention, they all want attention. 

We don't try to train them not to do the "alert" barking but they are discouraged from doing any other barking such as arguing over a toy and I would think it fair to say that we have a whole pack of non-barky adult Havanese.

You just have to take charge. You don't have to be mean. Just take charge. Watch how Cesar does it. They won't stop because you try to explain it to them. Use pack language. Be the leader. Devices aren't needed. Just be the pack leader.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I told you about the little machine called the K9 calmer well it does seem to have an effect .. It has been over a week and Cosmos barking is much better and he does not seem as anxious .. It is in the kitchen area and it only works in a certain amount of square footage . I am thinking of getting one for the bedroom and see how that goes when they are sleeping ..
Two people who knew Cosmo before have remarked at how much better he seems and that he is barking less ..
I had 4 children from 7-12 over for a swim and both dogs did so well just some initial barking but then they did settle and visit nicely .. 
I now have a trainer coming to the house twice a week as well so they are back in school so to speak . WE have only two lessons so far but we seem to be on the right track .. Mom in for some intensive training also - trying to get it right ..
Ahnold is just learning his sit stays and downs . Sit is great - but stay is hard .. I am going to teach him the way Cosmo learned I think it is easier but it is more reward based and she tries to keep it to a minimun which I think is good .. His down is coming along nicely ....
This trainer is also helping with a lot of other issues of behaviour as well . They are both so smart - they realize when that lady is here we are definetly not in charge .. The energy changes and we all get in line ..
I will keep you posted ..


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Marj, I am so sorry to hear you are feeling rather frustrated in your situation. I think you really need to put down your foot down with Ricky. It seems to me he THINKS he is the alpha and that he has the right to take charge and demand from you what HE wants. I have taken the advice here and have purchased the Dog Whisperer seasons to study Cesars behaviour. I know its not the words but the actions and how we come across. Marj, don't give up but, as my trainer used to say, we have to think of ourselves as the Master and our dogs are here to obey us. If we don't then they simply will reverse the roles. As I am sure we have all seen on tv, it can be turned around - I believe just that concept is the start. Nothing is impossible, not even with the most severe cases. Give yourself the times out YOU need - Ricky simply MUST comply. If you have to put him in his crate, in a room, close the door and go to another room or simply step out for a time - until you feel centered again. That is what I give myself permission to do, so that I don't end up losing it or anything. Lately, I have been really really firm with Oreo and he is now regularly put on his back infront of my children. They play with his feet, my son brushes him and in this past week or so, his guarding has been eliminated. I have no intention of easing up on this, because Oreo must accept that my children are his alpha, and that it isn't the other way around. I believe that with any dog we have to be the one in charge all the time ( no vacations), I am sure that with time you won't feel as tired because for one, it will be second nature to you and second, Ricky would have accepted your rules - making it easier for you. Don't give up and we are here to support you. Our relationships with our pups is an ongoing process, and like any relationship it requires work and effort. You can do it Marj - we ALL can


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Michele wrote:* "Marj, Is he just barking at anything, or at you. I know when Kodi wants something, he will bark "at" us. If he knows where his ball is, but can't get to it, he will bark his head off until we get it for him. Maybe he just wants to play with you and it's his way of getting attention."

*** Here is what Ricky usually barks at: Sammy, when he wants him to play. Sammy tends to ignore Ricky, turning his head, when he's not in the mood to play. Ricky is ALWAYS in the mood! If R. is outside and S. is inside, not wanting to go out, R. barks at him through the patio door. He barks at any sudden 'noise' in the house (knock/doorbell, a voice from the t.v./radio when we turn it on, any kind of electronic 'beep' esp. my bread machine!)

R. also barks at the neighbors' kids when they're in their back yard adjoining ours. He goes nuts at this as well as if the back neighbor's dog is outside also barking. He barks when he wants to go out, but these past few days, I will only respond when he rings the bells. He eventually gets it.

He'll bark at Shadow, our cat, when he can't get to him, as well as to Gigi, our other cat - same reason. He'll bark to get at a toy he can't reach. When he wants our attention to play fetch, such as when we're sitting at the table, he'll sit very patiently then will 'gruff/speak' in a low voice, as a reminder that he's there waiting. We always respond when he 'speaks' because we want to encourage that and not the barking.

Let's see.... he'll bark at birds, falling leaves maybe. I dunno.. seems like he barks all the time. Yes, the snow put a crimp in my training because I can't just run out and get in his face to make him stop barking. If I keep shoes on, I'd have to take them off once I'm back in, then what? Put them on and off 20-30x/day ??

Ricky is very playful and though he does nap for long periods, along with Sammy, he isn't content to just sit there and 'look pretty'. Sammy is much quieter and doesn't crave so much attention. Thankfully, we got Sammy since they really get along and it gives me a break. I am thinking that I need to leave them more often. Get them in their crates and just go out, a little bit every day.

I am no wuss, so I don't know how else to show them that I am 'alpha', but I will be more conscious about how I act and move. Maybe I'm giving off wrong signals. Thanks for all the input!! I REALLY appreciate it. I am considering getting a 'sonic bark control' collar, but I still need to make some changes around here.

"I also read somewhere to hold them by the scruff of the neck and shake them gently, but firmly. This is how a mommy dog would correct a bad behavior. "

*** Another good point! I like this and will try it out. Thanks.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know how you feel. Kodi barks at everything. Shelby sleeps under our dining room table, (I think to get away from Kodi) and Kodi will bark at her to get up and play. I have 3 cats he chases and barks at. He barks at the mailman, and the kids going to school. He barks at my husband when he comes home from work. 

I think they are like people. Some are just more verbal (like my Mom who never stops talking  ).

I've started leaving them alone also. I started with 10 mins and we're up to an hour and a half. But then he is so happy to see me when I get home, he barks.  

Good luck and keep the faith.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, I am really sorry to hear this  Maybe Ricky is just really HIGH energy and he needs some kind of outlet to blow of the extra steam. Michele did mention a valid point, that all our pups are individuals, just like us and some are more verbal than others. On another group there is a lady who plays fetch with her dogs for an hour, just to get them tired out. Oreo can't last that long, about 30 mins max, but we do the high intensity stuff. I throw his toy and get him to fetch but on his way back I encourage him to come running back to me - very similar to what handlers in flyball do. During this, Oreo likes to incorporate his RLH and then by the end he is so tired, happy with his long tongue hanging out the side.  As Michele said, Keep the faith, you can do this and you will figure out what works for you


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It does sound like maybe he needs more exercise. I'd see what a 1 mile and then a 2 mile walk does for him.

We're babysitting for a dog over the weekend who has become a barker. The farm dog and cats on the front porch at first drove him beserk. I did like Cesar did, only tried it without any sound from me, and took control of the glass doors where the trouble was. I'd walk, almost stomp, over to the doors and get between the offender and the doors. It didn't take but a few times and he will lay by the doors looking out but look back at me once in a while. 

Some friends drove up and he started to bark. I popped my hand on the arm of my chair and he went away from the door and was quiet.

He was just dropped off last night, but after that lesson this morning we have not had any more trouble so far.

That's MY door. You don't bark at MY door.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree that Ricky needs a lot of activity which is one main reason we got another Hav.  I play fetch with Ricky a LOT, over and over. He loves to play fetch. I throw the toy up the stairs in the house, sometimes down the stairs, make him go under chairs, around the couch, the dining room table, etc.... Sammy sometimes gets in on the action, but he's still a beginner at playing fetch - we'll have him going in no time though. lol Ricky would love to do Agility and we're looking into basic obed. first and then I'd like to try agility with him.

I would love to walk them longer than just around the block or two blocks, but I am slowly working on that. I have health issues to consider that had me flat on my back or barely walking for months but things are improving greatly and I really enjoy the walks we do take as well as the playing we do out front with a ball for a good half hour before coming back inside. I try to do that every day and 'force' everyone else in the family to pitch in and help with that. sigh....... 

Tom, I like your idea of putting yourself in front of the door. I'll try that. Instead of being behind him, trying to quiet him, I'll just stand in front, arms crossed and stare him down. Once he's quiet, I'll say 'quiet, good boy'. Worth a shot! Thanks!


----------

